# Fatty Foto Thread...Fun wif Foreshortening!



## liz (di-va) (Jul 26, 2007)

Yes, I was bored. I was tryin to take the most foreshortened photos I could so that hands/arms/boobs/boobs & belly (in these cases, respectively) were wildly out of whack in perspective and all embiggened--with body parts all higgledy-piggledy blocking views. Not in a weight board morphy way, not in a hot sexy shrink/exaggerate the respective body part way, more in a...learning foreshortening in art class kinda way . Anyhow, I thought they were kinda cool and hilarious and fatty, especially the last one with me peering over myself...anybody else have any?


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 26, 2007)

those are cool photos. I always love the pics of me when i do odd perspectives with the camera. The self shot ones are always way fun and interesting


----------



## AgentSkelly (Jul 29, 2007)

I love the last one...it really does make you think where that roll is


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 29, 2007)

Here's one of me...taken with my cellphone. 

View attachment nkd3-edit2.jpg​


----------



## AgentSkelly (Jul 29, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Here's one of me...taken with my cellphone.



That one makes me feel like I am one inch tall!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 29, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Here's one of me...taken with my cellphone.



I love it...super-cool.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 30, 2007)

@Liz

Nice pics... it took me a while to see what the second pic was.

@SoVerySoft

Okay, that's a seriously hot pic! :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 30, 2007)

AgentSkelly said:


> That one makes me feel like I am one inch tall!



I'll watch where I step! 




liz (di-va) said:


> I love it...super-cool.



Thanks! Now I need to get brave and post another one or two. 

Love yours too, but you knew that already!




pickleman357 said:


> @SoVerySoft
> 
> Okay, that's a seriously hot pic! :wubu: :wubu:



Glad you like!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 31, 2007)

Here's one i took a couple years ago. I really love these types of shots  

View attachment belly.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 31, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> Here's one i took a couple years ago. *I really love these types of shots*



OMG, that has to be the best POV shot I've ever seen. You truly are the Belly Queen :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: How about a recent one now?


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 31, 2007)

I'll have to shoot something later today for ya  I love the kinds of shots that are just a topographical map of fatty parts. Some of the photos i have you cant even tell what it is


----------



## pickleman357 (Aug 1, 2007)

Okay, this is by far the hottest yet fun thread I've seen on dimentions.

:smitten: Keep them coming! :smitten: 

Now, I want to do one... but not sure what angle..... hmmm...


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 1, 2007)

I set about over the last two days to shoot some fun, extreme angles of my fat. Sort of looking at my fat from a landscaping sort of view. (Its hard to do when you're pointing and clicking) 

View attachment belly1.jpg


View attachment belly2.jpg


View attachment belly3.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 4, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> I set about over the last two days to shoot some fun, extreme angles of my fat.



You have succeeded. Thank you, thank you , thank you. Awesome pics !!!!!! :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 6, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> You have succeeded. Thank you, thank you , thank you. Awesome pics !!!!!! :smitten: :smitten:



You're very welcome  I had fun exploring my fat with extreme angles of photos


----------



## troubadours (Aug 18, 2007)

i only have a few pics like this taken...and i'm wearing a face mask in all of them


----------



## AgentSkelly (Aug 18, 2007)

troubadours said:


> i only have a few pics like this taken...and i'm wearing a face mask in all of them



Wow...thats ultra awesome!

And oddly...your thighs don't touch


----------



## troubadours (Aug 18, 2007)

AgentSkelly said:


> Wow...thats ultra awesome!
> 
> And oddly...your thighs don't touch



thats an illusion, trust me. my thighs normally overlap when i'm sitting and once i ripped the seams of my jeans from excessive rubbing :blush:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 18, 2007)

v cool! v neato!


----------



## Jennygirl (Aug 18, 2007)

i love taking these kind of photos  but mine are all nudes LOL


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 18, 2007)

Jennygirl said:


> i love taking these kind of photos  but mine are all nudes LOL



They're all nudes? Darn it!! And here I was hoping you had fun whacky pics like this with clothes on! Crap!

*wink and a nudge to Jenny*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 19, 2007)

Here's some more I just took! They could be startlingly similar to the last batch, but what can I say, until I get a tripod or grow longer arms, it's gonna happen. Please notice the Dims screen on my puter! Hah. The (occasional, wannabe) bad-ass expression on my face is cause I just watched the _Bourne Identity_ and was feeling all...tough. Hehehehehe. 

Here's to perspective! Vanishing points! Fat objects in the space defined thereby! Also: double-chins! LET IT RIP.


----------



## Jennygirl (Aug 19, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> They're all nudes? Darn it!! And here I was hoping you had fun whacky pics like this with clothes on! Crap!
> 
> *wink and a nudge to Jenny*



You are too cute


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 19, 2007)

Ok, I guess this fits into this section. I took this yesterday at my mom's 
60th birthday party.







I was sitting at a table and had the camera on the table, so I guess it's not the greatest for this topic, but it's the best I have right now. LOL

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm really lovin the chinniness of these. Rocks!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 19, 2007)

Very cool pictures Liz and everybody else! Interesting angles where there are only curves...


Stan


----------

